# COVENANT BOOKS



## bigheavyq (Nov 3, 2004)

I NEED SOME HELP GUYS.

DOING RESEARCH ON COVENANTS AND COVENANT THEOLOGY
AND AM LOOKING FOR SOME SCHOLARLY MATERIAL ON THIS, 
ALSO HOW DO OTHER CHRISTIANS VIEW THE COVENANTS?

I CURRENTLY OWN
WITSIUS' ECONOMY OF THE COVENANTS
ROBERTSON'S Christ OF THE COVENANTS AND THE ISRAEL OF GOD
SUTTON'S THAT YOU MAY PROSPER

ANY OTHERS? ANYTHING ON THE HISTORY OF COVENANT THEOLOGY? ANYTHING BEFORE 1500 ON THIS THEME?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 4, 2004)

The Westminster Standards
The 3 Forms of Unity (Belgic COnfession, Heidelburg Catechism, Canons of Dort)
The Marrow of Modern Divinity by Edward Fisher
Systematic Theology by Berkof (he has a good review of the history in his chapters on covenant theology)


----------



## Mayflower (Nov 4, 2004)

* Children of the promise - Randy R. booth
* Institutes of electic theology, volume 2, twelfth topic : The covenant of grace and it's twofold economy in the old testament and new testament, page 169 - 246. - Fr. Turritan


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 4, 2004)

The Binding of God by Peter lillback


----------



## 5 Solas (Nov 4, 2004)

*book*

Covenant Theology in Reformed Perspective by Mark W. Karlberg


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey Patrick,

Is the The Marrow of Modern Divinity  by Edward Fisher that you mentioned the same as the one that has notes by Thomas Boston in them?

BigHeavy,

Arthur Pink has written a book on this topic (The Divine Covenants) from a more Baptistic perspective.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Hey Patrick,
> 
> Is the The Marrow of Modern Divinity  by Edward Fisher that you mentioned the same as the one that has notes by Thomas Boston in them?



That's the one. The notes are even better than the book.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Heidelberg_
> Covenant Theology in Reformed Perspective by Mark W. Karlberg



How "simple" is this book? I am trying to teach my wife.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Nov 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Heidelberg_
> ...



Robertson's book is good for introductory studies.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:

"Robertson's book is good for introductory studies. "

Yes it is. I finished it last month (on the recommendation of Webmaster)...on the slow road to Witsius' work on the covenants.


----------



## 5 Solas (Nov 4, 2004)

Houseparent it is not simple like a primer.

Here is the TABLE OF CONTENTS if your interested.

Section one- Historical Theology
Chapter One- Reformed Interpretation of the Mosiac Covenant.
Section Two- Reformation Politics: The Relevance of OT Ethics in Calvinist Political Theory.
Chapter Three- Moses and Christ: The Place of Law in Seventeenth-Century Puritanism.
Chapter Four- The Original State of Adam: Tension in Reformed Theology.
Chapter Five- Covenant Theology and the Westminster Tradition
Book Reviews
John von Rohr's - The Covenant of Grace in Puritan Thought.
Richard A. Muller's - Christ and the Decree: Christology and Predestination in Reformed Theology from Calvin to Perkins.
Charles S. McCoy amd J. Wayne Baker's - Fountainhead of Federalism:Heinrich Bullinger and the Covenant Tradition.
I. John Hesselink's - Calvin's Concept of the Law.
A.T.B. McGowen's- The Federal Theology of Thomas Boston
G. Michael Thomas' - The Extant of the Atonement:A Dilemma for Reformed Theology from Calvin to the Consensus.
John Coffey's - Politics, Religion and the British Revolutions: The Mind of Samuel Rutherford.

Section Two- Biblical Theology and Exegesis
Chapter Six- Justification in Redemptive History.
Chapter Seven- Israel's History Personified: Romans 7:7-13 in Relation to Paul's Teaching on the Old Man.
Chapter Eight- The Significance of Israel in Biblical Typology.
Chapter Nine- The Search for an Evangelical Consensus on Paul and the Law.
Chapter Ten- Paul's Letter to the Romans in the New International Commentary on the New Testament and in Contemporary Reformed Thought.
Chapter Eleven- Paul, the Old Testament, and Judaism.
Book Reviews
Leonhard Goppelt's Typos:The Typological Interpretation of the Old Testament in the New.
Don B. Garlington's- Faith, Obedience and Perseverance: Aspects of Paul's Letter to the Romans.

Section Three- Systematic Theology
Chapter Twelve- Legitimate Discontinuities Between the Testaments[Hermeneutics].
Chapter Thirteen- Israel as Light to the Nations[Apologetics].
Chapter Fourteen- Covenant and Common Grace[Theonomy, or the Doctrine of Divine Providence].
Chapter Fifteen- Israel and the Eschaton [Eschatology].
Book Reviews
Paul K. Jewett's- Election and Predestination
Anthony A. Hoekema's- Created in God's Image.
Wayne G. Strickland's- The Law, the Gospel, and the Modern Christian: Five views.
Sinclair B. Ferguson's - The Holy Spriit

Epilogue
Chapter Sixteen- Doctrinal Development in Scripture and Tradition: A Reformed Assessment of the Church's Theological Task.
Chapter Seventeen- Reformed Theology as the Theology of the Covenants: The Contribution of Meredith G. Kline to Reformed Systematics.


----------



## RickyReformed (Nov 6, 2004)

Karlberg's book is available free online in pdf format:

(right mouse click and 'save as')
http://www.twoagepress.org/Karlberg.pdf

I found the link at the Covenant Theology section of Monergism.com, which also has lots of online resources on Covenant Theology:

http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/topic/Covenant-theology.html

[Edited on 6-11-2004 by RickyReformed]


----------



## RickyReformed (Nov 6, 2004)

Here are some of the authors discussing Covenant Theology which are found at the Monergism.com site mentioned above:

Turretin, Witsius, Ursinus, Gill, Pink, Dabney, the Hodges, Murray, Vos, Kline, Lloyd-Jones, Gerstner, Bahnsen, Robertson, (R. Scott) Clark, Horton, Piper, Reymond, Hanko, Schilder, Irons, Rayburn, Frame, Sutton and, of course, - last but not least - our own illustrious Webmaster: Drs. McMahon. <applause>


----------



## bigheavyq (Nov 6, 2004)

has anyone read these:
Van Der Waal, C., The Covenantal Gospel 
Jocz, Jakob, The Covenant: A Theology of Human Destiny
Walton, John H., Covenant: God's Purpose, God's Plan 
Neilands, David L., Studies in the Covenant of Grace 

how are they


----------

